# camping around florence



## wurzelwagon (Oct 1, 2012)

hi all am planning a trip to florence may / june of next year any reccomendations of places to stay


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

wurzelwagon said:


> hi all am planning a trip to florence may / june of next year any reccomendations of places to stay


If you want a campsite then you can't beat Camping Michelangelo for convenience. It's expensive however but you will not have to pay transport costs as it is a walk into the city centre:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=427

G


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Also used Camping Michelangelo. Great views over the city from nearby and from the campsite bar :lol: 

About ten minutes walk into centre downhill all the way but uphill back  

We used ACSI card €15 but I don't think they do it now.

Jed


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you want no frills and cheap (now €12 p/n) then theres a sosta within 1/2 hrs walk from the centre....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3012


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

We stayed at Camping Michelangelo in late March 2007 and it was full, you might be wise to book if you choose to book this site.

If you have a large mh places are limited and the roads within the sight narrow with overhanging trees.

Great view.


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

*Social Florence Camper Sosta*

Hi wurzelwagon

We stopped at a sosta in Florence a few days ago, called Social Camper Firenze. While not a campsite, it did have security (two metal gates with key codes bar the site at night and friendly staff man an office at the entrance during the day), was easy to drive to, and had electrical hook-up, wifi and a service point.

The sosta was a few km outside of the centre, and not exactly pretty (it's down a short lane which feels a bit rough with garages and motorhome storage off to each side) but the staff sell bus tickets at face value and the stop is just a very short walk from the site entrance. The cost per night was €20, which is normally more than we'd pay, but we felt it was worth it for the security. Even in Nov there were plenty of Italian motorhomes staying there.

The sosta is here:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=43.76236,11.20930

And our blog post, should you be interested, is here:

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/a-quick-flirt-with-florence/

Have a great time, wherever you stay, Jason


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

peejay said:


> If you want no frills and cheap (now €12 p/n) then theres a sosta within 1/2 hrs walk from the centre....
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3012


We stayed at this one. It looks a bit grim but we had 4 peaceful nights there and picked up free wifi (using the ariel). It was a quick easy ride into florence on the scooter, there is a bus but scooter is more fun. Theres a bakery and other stores on the road.

Big tip, , have a good look at the map on the link, you want to be turning right next to the O in celso. Its then on the left. satnav (not just ours) takes you up the previous right and through a tight access!!


----------

